

Solaris no longer free, Open Solaris may die - mcantelon
http://www.katonda.com/news/solaries-no-more-free-open-solaris-may-die/936/2010

======
ElllisD
[http://genunix.org/dist/nexenta/nexenta-core-
platform_3.0-b1...](http://genunix.org/dist/nexenta/nexenta-core-
platform_3.0-b134-beta2_x86.iso.zip)

